# ㅡ않을까 걱정된다



## mm4747

안녕하세요. 마땅히 질문할 곳이 생각나지 않아 이곳에 올립니다.

'나는 네가 감기에 걸리지(는) 않을까 걱정된다' 라는 말이 어떻게 해서 '나는 네가 감기에 걸릴까(봐) 걱정된다' 라는 말과 같은 의미가 되는 걸까요? 첫번째 문장에서 부정어 '않을까' 의 역할이 뭔지 모르겠습니다. 원어민인데ㅠㅠㅠ 아니면 제가 뭔가를 이상하게 생각하고있는건가요?

혹시 아시는 분이 있으면 가르쳐주세요... 정말 너무 궁금합니다...


----------



## lkjhg811

*보조동사*
동사의 연결 어미 ‘-지’ 뒤에서 의문형으로 쓰여, 그러한 동작이 있음을 강조하여 이르는 말.


그러기에 여기서 가만히 기다리라고 하지 *않소*?
출처:고려대 한국어대사전*
---*
참고로 국립국어원 표준국어대사전에는 이런 용법이 기재되어 있지 않습니다.


----------



## mm4747

lkjhg811 said:


> *보조동사*
> 동사의 연결 어미 ‘-지’ 뒤에서 의문형으로 쓰여, 그러한 동작이 있음을 강조하여 이르는 말.
> 
> 
> 그러기에 여기서 가만히 기다리라고 하지 *않소*?
> 출처:고려대 한국어대사전
> *---*
> 참고로 국립국어원 표준국어대사전에는 이런 용법이 기재되어 있지 않습니다.



아... 그러면 비문법적인 표현인가요ㅠㅠ 그렇다기엔 뉴스 같은 데서도 많이 사용되던데... 아무튼 답변 감사합니다


----------



## Rance

여기서 "않을까"는 부정의문문이 아니라 확인의문문에 해당한다고 보입니다.
"나는 네가 감기에 걸리지(는) 않을까"는 네가 걸릴까? 안 걸릴까?를 물어보는게 아니라 아마 걸릴 것 같다라는 화자의 심정을 표출하며
"감기에 걸리지 않을까 걱정이다 "는 결국 "네가 감기에 걸릴 것 같은데 그게 걱정이다"라고 해석하는 편이 좋을 듯 싶습니다.


----------



## lkjhg811

확인 의문문에는 "남아 있던 떡 네가 먹었지?", "우리 수학여행 가서 재밌었지?", "영이가 토요일에 결혼한다지?" 이런 문장들도 포함됩니다


----------



## lkjhg811

mm4747 said:


> 아... 그러면 비문법적인 표현인가요ㅠㅠ 그렇다기엔 뉴스 같은 데서도 많이 사용되던데... 아무튼 답변 감사합니다


언어가 먼저 생기고 그 후 언어 사전을 만든 거니 사전에 없는 표현이라고 해서 모두 비문법적이라고 할 순 없습니다. 해당 표현이 문법적인지 여부는 국립국어원에 여쭈어보시기 바랍니다.


----------

